# Hidden Settings Collections



## coriander (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm trying to find out what is biggest and best collection of hidden settings. 

These i have found so far:

Dotfiles:
https://github.com/mathiasbynens/dotfiles/blob/master/.osx

MacPilot:
http://www.koingosw.com/products/macpilot/

Secrets:
http://secrets.blacktree.com/?show=all

What do you recommend?


----------

